

Have a website? Fix these 2 mistakes right now - MrMike
http://blog.mikekhristo.com/have-a-form-on-your-website-fix-2-mistakes-right-now/

======
chrishepner
Unfortunately, I don't think it's as simple as "just use the 'url' and 'email'
input types for their respective fields."

Using the "url" input type can be a problem, due to strict validation - the
validator requires a URI as specified by RFC 3986, meaning that if the user
enters "example.com" rather than "[http://example.com"](http://example.com"),
the browser considers this invalid, blocks the form submission, and displays
an error like "Please enter a URL".

This effectively breaks the form for most users, on mobile or not, so you'd
need to disable HTML5 input validation on this form or field.

~~~
MrMike
Good point, however, I'm not sure I can recall a time during which someone
intended to collect a URL from me but allowed just "example.com" as a valid
input. I'd venture to guess that the validation enforced more often than not
actually helps the site owner achieve their intended goal.

